# EN/FR: page X of Y - page X sur/de Y



## frenchaudrey

Hi

I'm not sure about my translation: 
the French version is "page 1 sur 1"(page one of a one page document)
the English version: "page 1 on 1" ??

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## xymox

Page 1 *of *1 - in English

In French , it should be page 1 *de* 1.


----------



## Mery_Dian

Hi frenchaudrey, 

As far as I know, the English version is : page 1 of 1.

Hope it helps. 

Sorry, I haven't seen jgagnon's reply  

By the way, in French, we rather use 1 *sur* 1 as frenchaudrey previously wrote.


----------



## xymox

Mery_Dian said:
			
		

> By the way, in French, we rather use 1 *sur* 1 as frenchaudrey previously wrote.


 
I guess it depends on the country. I've always seen it as *Page 1 de 1* in French. But thanks anyway.


----------



## patamod

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois paginer un document en indiquant "page 1 sur 4"  puis "page 2 sur 4" etc.... Puis je écrire : page 1 of 4 ou simplement 1 of 4. ?
Merci


----------



## CDHMontpellier

I don't know if there is a standard rule for this, but my preference would be either "page 1 of 4" or simply "1/4, 2/4...".


----------



## Teafrog

CDHMontpellier said:


> I don't know if there is a standard rule for this, but my preference would be either "page 1 of 4" or simply "1/4, 2/4...".


This *IS* the standard rule


----------



## Brigitte Beaudoin

Bonjour à tous
Lorsque je parle de pagination et que je veux traduire "Page 1 de 2", dois-je écrire "Page 1 of 2" or "Page 1 to 2"
Merci beaucoup et bonne journée


----------



## jierbe31

Sans connaître la norme en ce domaine, je dirais Page 1 *from* 2.
Attends l'avis des spécialistes.


----------



## blinnith

A mon avis, "Page 1 de 2" est une mauvaise traduction (un franglais?) de "Page 1 of 2" (la faute de Word)
"Page 1 from 2" ne se dit pas
En francais, je pense qu'il faudrait plutôt dire "page 1 sur 2", mais on l'écrira généralement "page 1/2"
Mais seul un spécialiste de l'édition pourrait confirmer...


----------



## Missrapunzel

blinnith said:


> A mon avis, "Page 1 de 2" est une mauvaise traduction (un franglais?) de "Page 1 of 2"


Je suis totalement d'accord avec blinnith! 
*Page 1 of 2*.


----------



## mimosalgue

Bonjour,
J'aimerais donner suite à cette discussion. Est-ce que quelque'un pourrait me trouver la règle prouvant qu'il est correct de dire « Page 1 de 2 » ? Je sais qu'en France, on dit toujours page 1 sur 2, mais au Québec, page 1 de 2 figure sur de nombreux document officiels, même sur les pdf de l'oqlf, organisme qui combat les calques et les anglicismes sous toutes ses formes. Je suis en train de réviser un document et la traductrice, québécoise, parle de magasins et écrit : « 2 magasins de 10 ont fermé ». Je n'arrive pas à trouver cette règle sur Internet. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## CPB

Page 1 de 2 n'est pas du bon français.  On doit écrire Page 1 sur 2   ou   Page 1/2.  En Anglais, on écrit  '' _ Page 1 of 2 _ ''


----------



## CPB

A)  En bon français o*n traduira Page 1 of 2 par Page 1 sur 2  ou  Page 1/2.*
B)  La 'traductrice' qui écrit « 2 magasins de 10 ont fermé » est nettement dans l'erreur.  *On doit écrire :  « 2 magasins sur 10 ont fermé. »
*


----------

